# Choice to make



## Blindsquirrel01 (Feb 16, 2012)

New to this forum and have enjoyed reading info the last few days.

Have to make a choice between 2 pistols. Same price, same caliber, both fit the hand the same and both easy to fire. Both mid sized not compact, # rounds close, ect...

Springfield XD 9mm or S&W MP 9?

Am in a quandry, would like to have both but a budget is a budget. Cant find anything overly negative about either in my research.

Any additional input from those who have had these or shot them would greatly be apprreciated. Leaning toward MP 9.

TY in advance.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Smith & Wesson has a lifetime warranty, pays to ship both ways and an excellent customer service reputation....all else being equal in your opinion as stated....than that should put them #1 in your decision.......JJ


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I've not shot those two weapons side-by-side, but I'm pretty sure the XD has a higher bore axis, so it will have slightly more muzzle flip when fired, all other things being equal. More flip can mean slower follow-up shots when shooting multiple shots at the same target. Usually not a factor on multiple targets, as it takes most folks longer to swing to the new target than it does to ride out the flip.


----------



## ARW1979 (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome, hello from Raleigh


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I would buy the S&W M&P but thats just me. They are very good guns!

RCG


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I've shot both and would call it a toss-up.

I prefer the XD45 Compact, personally, and carry it a lot. The trigger sweetens up very nicely around a thousand rounds. It has never jammed, and is quite accurate. The muzzle flip is not a factor, at least with a .45, using a proper grip. I'm sure it's a little worse on a .40 S&W, but probably not even noticeable on a 9mm.

The same can probably be said for the M&P, though. However, the one I shot had a crunchy feeling trigger, and I preferred the XD.


----------



## PcolaIrish (Jan 24, 2012)

I checked out both recently, also. The grip on the M&P didn't feel as comfortable as the XD--- *TO ME.* The only other thing I did notice was slightly less perceived recoil from the M&P, but it could be, like was mentioned before, the extra muzzle flip on the XD. I am thrilled with my new Springfield so far, but I'm only a box of ammo into it too.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

I have shot both. I choose the M&P for the following

-M&P was slightly, slightly easier for me to take apart

-M&P felt a ton better in my hands. Interchangable backstraps

-I didn't like the grip safety on the XD

-M&P was slightly smaller and easier to conceal 

-M&P was right in the middle as far as ammo capacity with stock mags. 10 rds with the M&p compact as compared to the 12 rds of the compact xd and 9 rds of the sub-compact xd.

-M&P looked better

-M&P trigger felt alot better to me (when the M&p was new) compared to the well used trigger of my old XD.

-It was almost a night and day difference on how much better I shot the M&P over the XD. The real kicker I was pretty used to the XD.

-Of course at the time my M&P was cheaper than the XD's

The only thing the XD really had going for it was the ability to get the holster, mag holster, and speedloader. But now that you can get the range package for the M&P the XD really has nothing going for it IMO.

That is just the reasons I choose. When it come down to the time for my wife to choose (who was almost dead set on getting a Glock) she held the glock immediately put it down held the xd sort of liked it picked up the M&P grinned and said I found what I want.

The XD was a great gun. However, I just found that I leaned very heavily towards the M&P. I eventually sold the XD and now have a full size and compact .40 M&P, and my wife has a compact 9mm for what it is worth.


----------

